# Is this an ocellatus?



## chuan_ge (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi guys, im living in singapore and i bought a 'lamprologus ocellatus' as stated in the shop but it does'nt look like one to me. need confirmation pls! It does display shell dwelling behaviour though.

Here it is. it used to have feathery fins, but somehow it had been 'nipped', which is a msytery cos there is no other fish in the tank.








[/URL]

[/img]

thx
ethan


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It isn't an ocellatus.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

It doesn't look like one to me, although im not sure what it is. If there aren't many hiding spots in the tank, many fish would not hestitate to take refuge in a shell, therefore it may not be a shelldweller.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Strangely, the first picture, the face looks a bit like a Scieanochromis fryeri.... certainly wouldn't be a pure one...


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Could it be a young Variabilichromis moori?


----------



## chuan_ge (Jun 17, 2008)

greatly appreciate the suggestions. though im certain its not an ocellatus, it's real spunky, attacking fishes that are bigger than him and even my siphoning tube when i change water. its about 1" long. In the shop they go up to 2".


----------

